
Revealed: Everything Google Will Unveil at its Oct. 29 Android Event - rkudeshi
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/10/21/revealed-everything-that-google-will-announce-at-its-android-event-on-october-29/
======
mmastrac
The article contains at least one mis-prediction: Android already supports
vertical panoramas. I've used that feature before.

------
rkudeshi
Why do companies keep using size-based nomenclature? E.g. Nexus 4, Nexus 7,
Nexus 10, Galaxy Tab 7, Galaxy Tab 10?

It may _seem_ like a good idea, but if the product is successful, how do you
name next year's model? The Nexus 7-2?

If the models were only going to be updated annually, like Apple does, then I
guess it would work (2012 model, 2013 model, etc). But Google and Samsung both
seem to be releasing product updates faster than that, so I don't know how
they can iterate without confusing average consumers (Nexus 7 2nd-generation
model?).

~~~
mbell
Its better than the "New iPad", still have no idea what Apple was thinking on
that one.

~~~
skeletonjelly
My only confusion is what they'll call the next one, and what they'll call the
old New iPad. I'm assuming they'll use it to classify issues in documentation
amongst other things.

~~~
mbell
My guess is that the iPad's form factor is pretty much done. I don't see a
massive change in screen size, resolution, shape, or packaging form factor.
Any large departure from the current iPad will likely be a different product.
If thats the case they may simply be transitioning to the way they name their
computers. e.g. 'Late 2012 iPad' for the rumored update coming up.

